# DIY Irrigation Question



## Holtz (Jul 12, 2018)

We just moved into a new house (new construction), and we have well water with no irrigation system. The lot was 100% wooded, so there was no established turf. I would like to get the front yard established this fall and then work on the rest of the yard in subsequent years. The front yard is around 11k sq. feet. What would be the easiest way to keep the new seed watered over such a large area?


----------



## b0nk3rs (Aug 21, 2017)

Draw up a map with dimensions and mark all trees, beds, fences, sidewalks, etc. Also, you will want to measure your PSI and GPM to know what kind of zones you're looking at.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

If you're going DIY for permanent irrigation, this is what I used...... www.irrigationtutorials.com

If temporary, www.bigsprinkler.com


----------



## Holtz (Jul 12, 2018)

I was looking at this sprinkler from bigsprinkler.com 750k Wheeled Sprinkler Cart($159)



I was also considering this Strongway sprinkler from Northern Tool Strongway Wheeled Sprinkler($70)



Does anyone have any experience with the residential sprinkler from bigsprinkler.com, or the Strongway sprinkler?


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

If you want to "set and forget," I think the Traveling sprinklers are hard to beat for coverage and uniformity. For new seed you want shallow and gentle water delivery, not a "big gun." I tested the Orbit traveler. It did 15 feet/hour and 800 sq feet/hour at residential pressures. They had them on sale in our area recently for $40. It has auto-shut-off too.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMg-FqxBAkc[/media]

.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Follow-up:
=======
I just aerated and over-seeded two 4000 sq ft areas yesterday. Now comes the watering. I've set up 2 Orbit Travelers to the precise width for the two spaces. Here's a pic of one of the spaces. See the slight over-spray on the road and sidewalk in the pic. They both are on timers (6 am) and shut-off at the end of their runs using the Orbit ramp provided with the sprinkler (shown on the right in the picture). The ramp activates a shut-off valve built into the sprinkler. Pretty slick. Both are on high-speed as all that is needed is to keep the seeds wet. A very uniform watering machine.


----------

